# Which type is the most competitive/ambitious?



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Which enneagram type would most likely strive to rise to the top and actually do it?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I say type 8 ESTJ or ENTJ ...my type 3 ENTP brother seems too careless and randomized to put in a consistent effort.


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

Only once choice?!

*I say 1's + 3's are equally, insanely ambitious, *for different reasons. In my experience 8w9's aren't particularly ambitious, with that I mean more than average. 8w7's though are another story, they are very ambitious.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

8s are competitive but their competitiveness often doesn't have anything to do with ambition
3s on the other hand are both competitive and ambitious, there are many 3s among high achievers
1s can also fulfill both criteria only they are competing with themselves, it is inner competition, which is not outwardly apparent


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

i do think type threes are the most competitive given their outer-directedness...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't actually know enough about threes. And the three I do know, while very ambitious, loves to second guess herself.

My top two picks would be the 8w7 and the 1. I think both naturally rise to the top as a byproduct of their natures. The 8w7 desires control and strength; they find this in being on top. The one sees a world that needs order; they follow their instincts and naturally attract leadership positions.

Don't know how much sense that makes. It's been a 20 something hour day and I'm halfway through my second job...


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't actually know enough about threes. And the three I do know, while very ambitious, loves to second guess herself.

My top two picks would be the 8w7 and the 1. I think both naturally rise to the top as a byproduct of their natures. The 8w7 desires control and strength; they find this in being on top. The one sees a world that needs order; they follow their instincts and naturally attract leadership positions.

Don't know how much sense that makes. It's been a 20 something hour day and I'm halfway through my second job...


----------



## Mooncutter (Jul 28, 2011)

cyamitide said:


> 8s are competitive but their competitiveness often doesn't have anything to do with ambition
> 3s on the other hand are both competitive and ambitious, there are many 3s among high achievers
> 1s can also fulfill both criteria only they are competing with themselves, it is inner competition, which is not outwardly apparent


Where do the "drive" of the 8's stem from?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Mooncutter said:


> Where do the "drive" of the 8's stem from?


 desire to appear strong and not be deemed as weak


----------

